# Yamaha C60 convert to C70



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Carb and intake assemblies are different

http://www.yamaha-motor.com/outboard/parts/home.aspx


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> Carb and intake assemblies are different
> 
> http://www.yamaha-motor.com/outboard/parts/home.aspx


Looks like they have a larger carb and intake, yes. Also you gotta watch as they have a "precision-blend" version of the 70 as well. 

I would think it can be done if I found the parts (parts for these motors should be readily available on the market), but I'm also wondering if anyone had any regrets once they changed over.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

I love converting the small portable outboard motors but for C60hp yami 2-stroke....I just leave the way it is.

What's 10 more hp gotta do for the boat? I will invest a better propeller or else.

If 60 - 90hp then I will do it.

My 2 cents.

Good luck


----------

